# Skipper's Adventures - Week 45 Snowmobiling



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 45

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....Oh my....something has gone terribly wrong...the boy's are obviously forced to end their wonderful long holiday vacation. It is hard to say what has happened but those aren't ordinary sled's, those are special agency sled's, and the red bag is in tow....

We are left to wonder, were the boy's in this winter wonderland in possession of the red bag the whole time ? Was the vacation just a ploy to deliver the red bag to a safe location, and something has gone awry ........

....or is this red bag just a fancy scarf in a nieman marcus bag received by Skip as a Christmas gift...

We can only know one thing for sure...."D" know's....


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

HA! Those boys are travelling faster than the speed of light, maybe even faster than the speed of snow


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

So cute but they forgot budgie booties to keep their tootsies warm


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_The '24' countdown theme playing with Keifer Sutherland's voiceover "Previously on 'Codename: SkipnScoot"..._

...Skipper n Scooter speeding downslope with enemy agents and heavy gunfire at their heals! "OMG we're headed toward a cliff, Skipper!"

"Relax, Scoot. I've got it all planned out", and the death-defying duo plunges straight down the cliff with Scooter's fearful yell of "Heeeeeeelp!" and Skipper's cheerful chant of "Yippie-Ki-Skippieeeeeee!" echoing across the mountains.

But just when we thought the cunning pair is really headed this time to certain doom, they both spread their wings wide open and glide triumphantly down a strategically placed spot of foliage that conceals a pair of turbo-charged Snowmobiles custom ****ed for our agents.

"Whew! That was another close call, Scooter. Let's hurry back to HQ and upload the data to CTU ASAP!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



....Oh my....something has gone terribly wrong...the boy's are obviously forced to end their wonderful long holiday vacation. It is hard to say what has happened but those aren't ordinary sled's, those are special agency sled's, and the red bag is in tow....

We are left to wonder, were the boy's in this winter wonderland in possession of the red bag the whole time ? Was the vacation just a ploy to deliver the red bag to a safe location, and something has gone awry ........

....or is this red bag just a fancy scarf in a nieman marcus bag received by Skip as a Christmas gift...

We can only know one thing for sure...."D" know's....

Click to expand...

 Randy is right on top of things as usual having noticed immediately that the red bag has again appeared.



Frankie'sFriend said:



HA! Those boys are travelling faster than the speed of light, maybe even faster than the speed of snow 

Click to expand...

 :laughing: Super Skipper and Scooter Speeding thru the Snow!



kcladyz said:



So cute but they forgot budgie booties to keep their tootsies warm

Click to expand...

 I think our intrepid Secret Agents may have had a bit more on their mind than cold tootsies when they took off on the snowmobiles! :wow:



Jedikeet said:



The '24' countdown theme playing with Keifer Sutherland's voiceover "Previously on 'Codename: SkipnScoot"...

...Skipper n Scooter speeding downslope with enemy agents and heavy gunfire at their heals! "OMG we're headed toward a cliff, Skipper!"

"Relax, Scoot. I've got it all planned out", and the death-defying duo plunges straight down the cliff with Scooter's fearful yell of "Heeeeeeelp!" and Skipper's cheerful chant of "Yippie-Ki-Skippieeeeeee!" echoing across the mountains.

But just when we thought the cunning pair is really headed this time to certain doom, they both spread their wings wide open and glide triumphantly down a strategically placed spot of foliage that conceals a pair of turbo-charged Snowmobiles custom ****ed for our agents.

"Whew! That was another close call, Scooter. Let's hurry back to HQ and upload the data to CTU ASAP!"

Click to expand...

 WONDERFUL!! :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Jedikeet said:


> _The '24' countdown theme playing with Keifer Sutherland's voiceover "Previously on 'Codename: SkipnScoot"..._
> 
> ...Skipper n Scooter speeding downslope with enemy agents and heavy gunfire at their heals! "OMG we're headed toward a cliff, Skipper!"
> 
> ...


You need to send this script into budgiewood you can become a famous movie director and your works will star all budgies! George Lucas will be jealous


----------



## AudreyMcDonough (Jan 3, 2015)

I have so got to get Gimp or Photoshop! These are _amazing_


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*I think I saw them in iceland when I was there!! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AudreyMcDonough said:



I have so got to get Gimp or Photoshop! These are amazing

Click to expand...

Thanks, Audrey. 



Bethanyi said:



I think I saw them in iceland when I was there!! 

Click to expand...

You may have, Bethany -- the boys move from country to country faster than you can imagine! :wow:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Scooter says...Hey Skipper how long will it take before we reach the bottom of the slops I'm scared of going so fast I don't want to fall off and roll down the Cliff... What if there is a big bear waiting around the corner!!!

Scooter says to Skipper don't be a big baby we are not going fast and we won't fall off at all and I have a weapon on the back of my sleigh and I'll protect you from the bear you will be safe with me... You are my friend for life...

I love your adventure Skipper and Scooter...Great work Miss Deb I'm impressed...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Lyn!! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

:laughing1::laughing:
You have all got it so wrong
The boys are merely bringing my belated Christmas present from FaeryBee, the fact it is in a red bag is pure co-incidence  Naturally with the weather how it is they will use any means of transport available to them :spy:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



:laughing1::laughing:
You have all got it so wrong
The boys are merely bringing my belated Christmas present from FaeryBee, the fact it is in a red bag is pure co-incidence  Naturally with the weather how it is they will use any means of transport available to them :spy:

Click to expand...

Well, red is a perfect color to use for wrapping a Christmas gift according to Skipper and Scooter and since we had snow again today their snowmobiles are certainly appropriate!! :hug:

Now if only I could remember where I put that other bag...?*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Well, red is a perfect color to use for wrapping a Christmas gift according to Skipper and Scooter and since we had snow again today their snowmobiles are certainly appropriate!! :hug:
> 
> Now if only I could remember where I put that other bag...?*


HHMMM, have you forgotten where you misplaced your glasses AGAIN?:embarrassed:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



HHMMM, have you forgotten where you misplaced your glasses AGAIN?:embarrassed:

Click to expand...

:laughing: Nope! Right on top my head where they belong -- ummmm, aren't they?! *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Now I am confused: Are they travelling by all means of transport-including snowmobiles-to deliver sth special, or are they spending their holidays in the Alpes? Either way,the boys are AWESOME!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh, boy, that guy Skipper, let me tell you... :laughing: He is something else*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



Now I am confused: Are they travelling by all means of transport-including snowmobiles-to deliver sth special, or are they spending their holidays in the Alpes? Either way,the boys are AWESOME!!

Click to expand...

Ahhh, but that is the question, now isn't it? With a Secret Agent you never really know what the agenda is or if what they seem to be doing is actually as innocent as it may appear. :spy:



eduardo said:



Oh, boy, that guy Skipper, let me tell you... :laughing: He is something else

Click to expand...

 I don't think anybudgie other than Skipper could be both POTUS and a Super Secret Agent at the same time! *


----------

